# Park Ranger Margaret Anderson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Park Ranger Margaret Anderson United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, January 1, 2012


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* Washington
*Incident Date:* 1/1/2012
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Park Ranger Margaret Anderson was shot and killed while executing a felony stop near the Longmire Ranger Station in Mount Rainier National Park at approximately 10:30 am.

The suspect had been stopped by another officer near the Paradise Ranger Station, but fled before being stopped again by Ranger Anderson. The suspect opened fire, fatally striking Ranger Anderson.

After being shot, Ranger Anderson radioed for help as the suspect fled on foot. Officers attempting to reach Ranger Anderson were held at bay for approximately three hours as the suspect continued to fire on them.

Ranger Anderson had served with the National Park Service for four years. She is survived by her husband and two young children. Her husband also serves as a park ranger in the park and was on duty at the time.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Steve Shackelton, Associate Director for Visitor and Resource Protection
United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service
1849 C Street, NW
Washington, DC 20240

Phone: (202) 208-6843

Read more: Park Ranger Margaret Anderson, United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service, U.S. Government


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP Park Ranger Anderson


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

What a shame, any where, any time, any place, any Dept.
R.I.P.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP Ranger Anderson.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Ranger Anderson


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

RIP

I hope shit bag dies a horrible death from frost bite


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Ranger Anderson


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Ranger


----------

